# Use router on nylon sheets



## Shabdhin (Mar 24, 2012)

Friends,
Hello !
I am totally new to Routers. Some of the raw materials I need to work on are plastic sheets like Nylon, HDPE, UHMW-PE, ACRYLIC, PP, Etc.
Can anyone guide me whether I can use Routers to cut these plastic sheets ?
Has anyone tried this before and with what result ?

Warm Regards

Shabdhin:help:


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Wlecome!

My understanding is that that is the sort of thing the variable speed routers are made for. When routing plastics and other soft materials that can melt, you would set the speed low to help keep the heat down.

I don't know about the very hard plastics though, I'd worry they might shatter. Hopefully, someone who know about those material will chime in.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> I don't know about the very hard plastics though, I'd worry they might shatter. Hopefully, someone who know about those material will chime in.


Successfully shaped all edges on this with the three flute Smooth-Edging Carbide-Tipped bit (#5 Here)from Mcmaster Carr #35505A65. ... Cast acrylic.


IMG_3524 by pat w1, on Flickr

GCG


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Routers are made to manage plastic; it's the primary tool for plastic fabricators. A flat learning curve, have little fear. However, take the "new" in stages and use new cutters.
Speed (RPM) is not a critical variable. I rout at full speed and never melt stock whether cutting blind inside or full or fractional edge cuts.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ive routed nylatron and delrin without any trouble


----------



## hal (Sep 14, 2004)

In th past week there have been several questions about routing acrylics and other man made materials and I think they have been answered adequately so I wont go there,but I have found a tip that I think will help everyone who uses acrylics or plastic in there jigs or projects. 
Drilling holes in these materials sometimes have a way of braking the part, fusing the part to the bit or not looking very good. So the anwer is to regring your bit. Chuck the bit that you need into your reversable drill and place it in reverse. Turn on your bench grinder and hold your drill at about a 60 degree angle and run the drill. You don't have to use a lot of pressure, a light touch is best.
I read this tip one night about midnight and was so struck by it I went out to the shop and tryed it. It was quick, simple and worked great.
So here is where I found this great tip. www.instructables.co, go to Tools and look for (foolproof, easy drill bit sharpening for acrylic) by Mike D. If I was really computer literate I would put in a thread. Some day when I can't work in my shop maybe I will try to figure out how to do all these great things on the computer. Everyone have a great day.











d


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Foolproof, Easy, Drill Bit Sharpening for Acrylic

http://www.instructables.com/pages/...lproof,+easy+drill+bit+sharpening+for+acrylic
==


----------



## Shabdhin (Mar 24, 2012)

Shabdhin said:


> Friends,
> Hello !
> I am totally new to Routers. Some of the raw materials I need to work on are plastic sheets like Nylon, HDPE, UHMW-PE, ACRYLIC, PP, Etc.
> Can anyone guide me whether I can use Routers to cut these plastic sheets ?
> ...


Thanks All ! So nice of you !
My question is answered. Soon I will begin my project.

Warm Regards


----------



## The plastic makers (Jun 5, 2014)

hi Shabdhin,

its not a very difficult task to cut the Nylon sheet its very easy you can use any heating equipment and many other items available in the market you can get it............


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I cut very thick nylon (3") on my table saw with no issues using a standard Carbide blade. Sorry as I've never tried it with a router so I'm not a lot of help here. Sure leaves a mess though


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Shabbir,

Welcome to the Router Forums!

I have a business that manufactures concrete forms. I hold the patent and manage the business. I have a warehouse with guys that build the concrete forms from my drawings or from standard designs established over the years. The walls of my forms are made from HDPE-SF and it is very easy to work with. It cuts well on table saws, miter saws, drills easily and routes very nicely. As Pat (Quillman) said, we never adjust router speeds. We do, however; route material at a fairly quick pace - faster than we would use to route the same dimensions in wood. Often, burs occur and these are easily removed with a very simple deburring tool - which is just a hand-held elbow grease gizmo with replaceable tips - these can usually be bought for $6-$10 at hardware stores.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia USA


----------

